# Not-Your-Garden-Variety Triangular Scarf/Shawlette (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

This pattern is available for USD2.50 on Ravelry:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/not-your-garden-variety-triangular-shawlette

Take a bit of summer along with you into the fall and winter with some bright and colorful garden memories.

This 45x20in (115x50cm) triangular scarf/shawlette was knit with 4-ply WYS superwash yarn in cayenne. It took around 3/4 of 1 skein to complete.

Although its not exactly designed for beginners, anyone with some lace-knitting skills can easily knit this written pattern.

Gauge is not important, and this could be knit with laceweight yarn for a smaller triangle, or with a DK-weight yarn for a slightly larger shawlette.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lovely design.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

What a great accent piece in an eye-catching color!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great design


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! ;0)


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice and I love the color


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So pretty! Great color, too!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really lovelyxx


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful design.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely design and I love the colour chosen :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely shawl - beautiful color and beautifully photographed.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the bright colour..xo


----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

So pretty


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Gorgeous pattern and what a lusious colour.Fabulous work as always.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

Gawgeous!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Very, Very pretty.. I think that even I could make this.. it doesn't look to complicated.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Very, Very pretty.. I think that even I could make this.. it doesn't look to complicated.


It's not all that complicated - give it a try!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Very pretty lace pattern.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Beautiful work

Is it charted?


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Azzara said:


> Beautiful work
> 
> Is it charted?


It's not - the instructions are written out, and easy to follow.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

mikebkk said:


> It's not - the instructions are written out, and easy to follow.


Darn. I was hoping. It is lovely.

I am a machine knitter but I very often use hand knit patterns if they are charted.


----------

